

With RogerVoice, Deaf People Can Make Their First Phone Calls - edward
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/26/with-rogervoice-deaf-people-can-make-their-first-phone-calls/

======
intopieces
While not the first app of its kind, it does raise the question: if these
start-ups can do speech to text succesfully, why is Google's voicemail
transcription and automatic subtitling so inaccurate? Serious question. Is it
the quality of the input and an inability to adapt to changing bandwidth?

